# Pentagon Evangelism Called 'National Security Threat'



## Pilgrim (Dec 12, 2006)

Pentagon Evangelism Called "National Security Threat"

I wonder if the Mr. Weinstein referenced in the article would say that
an officer trying to persuade his colleagues and subordinates of
atheism, pluralism and secularism is guilty of "coercion" and
"fanatical unconstitutional religious persecution."


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Dec 12, 2006)

Iam in "Shock and Awe" by that comment Joshua 

See what I dont get is I thought we were a christian nation - so why cant we have open christian officers? Hmm.


----------



## Pilgrim (Dec 12, 2006)

> From the article, quoting Mr. Weinstein
> 
> 
> > "The jihadists, the insurrectionists, everybody from the head of Hamas, Hizballah, the Islamic Jihad, the al-Aqsa Martyrs Brigade, they see us as invading American imperialists..."
> ...



Mr. Weinstein is correct on that score. 

Unfortunately, the Jihadists tend to see the filth of our decaying culture as a reflection of Christianity and some at least tend to think Western nations are Christian in the way that Islamic states are Islamic.


----------

